# Anybody for a Meshed-Coil?



## Crystal Valley Clouds (15/8/19)

Don't know it's dynamics or even if it will work.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (15/8/19)

Crystal Valley Clouds said:


> Don't know it's dynamics or even if it will work.


can’t see why it won’t work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crystal Valley Clouds (15/8/19)

lesvaches said:


> can’t see why it won’t work.


I got 2 rolls of mesh I think laying around. Gonna try this out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (15/8/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/8/19)

Crystal Valley Clouds said:


> I got 2 rolls of mesh I think laying around. Gonna try this out.


the toughest part will be to keep the mesh in the coil while wicking it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> the toughest part will be to keep the mesh in the coil while wicking it.



The good thing would be that if you wick hard you won't get the dreaded mesh dry burn. The round wire will allow you to wick harder by keeping the mesh in place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CTRiaan (15/8/19)

won't the resistance be way too low?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crystal Valley Clouds (15/8/19)

CTRiaan said:


> won't the resistance be way too low?


Took that into mind, but I will update everyone once I got the multiple builds done and tested. That is though when and if I can find my mesh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crystal Valley Clouds (15/8/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> the toughest part will be to keep the mesh in the coil while wicking it.


This will be my rubble to walk over, but I'm going to play around with our microstamper and bending tools and their mods. Experimenting is really fun. Made a once off vertical quad-coil on a double-coil deck using 26GA Ni80 with all coils heating evenly and it gave nice clouds and flavor, but wicking that thing took ages so I stopped using it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/8/19)

Will work...
wick through a straw.


Crystal Valley Clouds said:


> Took that into mind, but I will update everyone once I got the multiple builds done and tested. That is though when and if I can find my mesh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crystal Valley Clouds (16/8/19)

So..

I used SS316L 100mesh 1.12ohm per-ft pieces inside x2 SS316L 24Ga 3mm coils with 3 loops spaced. It vapes as smooth as butter, but I don't think it will last as long as normal coil and wick though. Flavor is so intense it's like using one of those high quality ceramic coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (16/8/19)

So...in reality, what does it look like?


Crystal Valley Clouds said:


> So..
> 
> I used SS316L 100mesh 1.12ohm per-ft pieces inside x2 SS316L 24Ga 3mm coils with 3 loops spaced. It vapes as smooth as butter, but I don't think it will last as long as normal coil and wick though. Flavor is so intense it's like using one of those high quality ceramic coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy (17/8/19)

A more practical idea for a mesh coil with added juice retention properties - no cotton needed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Crystal Valley Clouds (17/8/19)

Resistance said:


> So...in reality, what does it look like?








So the biggest hurdle is needing a wire with less resistance than the entire mesh loop. Now rhis might cause a huge diameter of the entire setup and it might not fit in most decks. But also @CaliGuy has shown a massively efficient and great setup using mesh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (17/8/19)

If your using the mesh as part of the coil then this should be fine the way you did it.
if your using the mesh as a wick extension then oxidise the mesh first


Crystal Valley Clouds said:


> So the biggest hurdle is needing a wire with less resistance than the entire mesh loop. Now rhis might cause a huge diameter of the entire setup and it might not fit in most decks. But also @CaliGuy has shown a massively efficient and great setup using mesh

Reactions: Like 2


----------

